# Matteo Guendouzi (F.C. Arsenal)



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2018)

Matteo Guendouzi

19 anni
centrocampista centrale

Appena acquistato dall'Arsenal dopo un'ottima stagione al Lorient (league 2) per 8 milioni.
Non ho mai visto una sua partita intera, ma dagli highlight sembra un grandissimo talentino, gran tecnica e visione di gioco. In pratica il genere di giocatore che servirebbe a noi.

Video al secondo post


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2018)




----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2018)

Matteo? cos'è italo-algerino?


----------



## Kutuzov (13 Luglio 2018)

Non lo conosco proprio. Sembra parecchio lento di gamba nello stretto.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Matteo? cos'è italo-algerino?



E' franco-marocchino. Non so il perchè di quel nome, visto che Matteo in francese è Mathieu


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2018)

Primo gol stagionale dopo diverse prestazioni da titolare al posto di Torreira.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Ottobre 2018)




----------



## Ramza Beoulve (5 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Matteo Guendouzi
> 
> 19 anni
> centrocampista centrale
> ...



Mi spiace contraddirti, ma io le partite intere dell'Arsenal le ho viste e devo dire che è - nel migliore dei casi - molto "acerbo"...

Non a caso dopo le prime prestazioni (dove l'Arsenal è stato asfaltato) è stato - giustamente - panchinato... Non dico sia tutta "colpa" sua, ma da quando scalda la panchina l'Arsenal - all'inizio mal messo in classifica - è risalito alla grande...

Temo diverrà un altro famoso solo per i capelli...


----------



## numero 3 (5 Ottobre 2018)

Visto a inizio campionato molto acerbo, un Locatelli né piu ne' meno.
L'Arsenal è una di quelle società dove tutti sembrano forti..
Boh.. vedremo


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Giugno 2019)

A 20 anni nella sua prima stagione in premier vanta già 33 presenze, 23 dall'inizio.
11 presenze nell'ultima edizione dell' Europa League.

Sarà acerbo, ma in un anno la sua valutazione si è impennata passando da 7 a 30 milioni.
Questo genere di operazione noi non riusciamo a farle mai, per altri è la normalità.


----------

